# Tierra flotante o falla en UPS?



## gekisaidaini (Ene 21, 2018)

Buenas noches gente, 

Hace tiempo que no entraba al foro.. espero que se encuentren bien.

No encontre un foro adecuado, si es en otro, por favor avisen. La consulta es la siguiente:

Tengo un UPS de 1.000VA, logicamente tiene vivo, neutro y tierra tanto a la entrada como a la salida. 

El punto es que la tierra de la salida tiene 90V respecto a la tierra de entrada, si se unen la tierras hay 35V.

Es correcto?

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

y esa tierra con respecto a que la mides?, por otro lado en la Argentina no es obligatorio  en la isntalación interna la tierra, tu fuente esta puesta realmente a Tierra?
Si te fijas en una pc cualquiera y mides veras que en la carcaza existe la mitad de la tensión de entrada unos 110Vac si pones esta tensió a tierra evectiva ya no esta


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2018)

Hola, seguramente la tierra de salida sólo es efectiva cuando la UPS está en modo normal de operación. Cuándo entra en modo servicio, dicha tierra no es efectiva, ya que la tensión de salida es flotante, respecto a la tensión de red.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2018)

gekisaidaini dijo:


> ... si se unen la tierras hay 35V.




Si se unen las tierras debería haber 0 V entre ellas , unirlas es cortocircuitarlas ¿ No ?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2018)

No estoy muy puesto en terminología, pero para mi "tierra flotante" es un oxímoron.
Si es tierra no puede ser flotante por definición. Tierra es tierra.
A lo mejor estoy equivocado.

Algo se me eescapa, si las unes tienen que haber 0V.
90V me parece una barbaridad en cualquier condición
35V me parece otra barbaridad en cualquier condición.

No se, creo que algo se me escapa; medición sin carga, con alta impedancia, ruido eléctrico o algo así.
Si no es nada de esto y son mediciones reales no me parece que esa UPS esté en condiciones de usarse.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 22, 2018)

A ver a ver pongamos en contexto, Tierra es Tierra como dice Scooter que la tensión que da la UPS se NO REFERENCIADA, que desde la central de transformación por normativa tengamos el neutro conectado a tierra (TT) no implica que en nuestros hogares tengamos tensiones no referenciadas (IT)

Estas serían mas seguras ante un defecto a tierra pero más peligrosas ante dos defectos a tierra, por eso se usan vigilantes de neutro en estos casos



http://www.hager.es/catalogo-de-pro.../regimenes-de-neutro-en-baja-tension/7983.htm


----------

